# Clinton River in Waterford is open for business



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

Paddled from Buffalo Wild Wings on M-59 in Waterford to the take out at Cooley Lake Rd and Cass Elizabeth Lake Rd. Great 5 miles and all clear. For anyone in SE Michigan - this is one to consider. Pics posted below... not sure if privacy settings permit you viewing but will try to share...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.779078742181879&type=1


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Privacy settings are working well. Cannot view your pics.


----------

